# What do I need for my barn?



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Hot water and paper towels would be wonderful. ****! Two things my barn lacks 

Ohh and mats in the stalls helps oh so much!


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

A really good basic first aid kid- horse and human.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LauraLA (Feb 7, 2010)

@MoodIndigo, we are running water and electricity to the barn before we continue building. Hot water would be a plus. Thanks for the suggestion. As for paper towels.. I use them for everything already so they will for sure be a part of the set up!

@jumpingrules92, That is a wonderful idea. Anyone have any suggestions on things that every horse owner should have in their first aid kits, or something you wish you had in yours?


----------



## LauraLA (Feb 7, 2010)

Also @MoodIndigo, do you have stall matts in your barn? The barn I work at has rubber matts and about an inch of shavings. It makes clean-up a breeze. I'm not sure what we are going to do with our stalls once the barn is built. Maybe stall matts would be a good idea. But I've heard they can be so expensive! What is everyones opinions on stall matts?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My barn didn't have hot water for years. It was impractical for me to put in a water heater and pay to have it all the time. We installed a wall mount hot water on demand system, it only heats when we are using it and saves a bit on the utility costs. 

One of my favorite things about my barn is having electrical outlets on each stall front a few feet from the tie rings. No extension cords needed when clipping  

My stalls are matted as well. We dug holes in 5 spots in each stall, dropped in 50 gallon drums with the ends open and filled them with limestone. On top a good amt of sand and then the mats. We use shavings and they drain very well. The only concrete in my barn is the wash rack and tack room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My true luxury is one water hydrant between every 2 stalls. no more dealing with dirty or frozen hoses. The other is the barn is fairly well insulated, only on 0 degree days does the water freeze slightly.
I have a water heater but the down side is it either has to be drained in the winter or an oil filled radiator heater needs to be in the area with it so it will not freeze. I also have mats, love them, but i ued to have the 4 x 6 mats and they would move all over the place and about once a year we would get them out clean underneath and replace them, a major pain. when we redid the barn 6 years ago we got mats that were 3/4" thick but were custom cut to the stalls. I have never touched them in 6 years.


----------

